

Combo Select: Convert select into searchable list - artminister
https://github.com/PebbleRoad/combo-select

======
drakmail
What is difference with chosen and select2?

~~~
artminister
Chosen and Select2 didnt match our need as we were looking for a different
interaction.

1\. The whole select box needs to behave like an input field with a controlled
list. 2\. Fully mobile/tablet compatible

The need grew from long date input selectbox. Year ranges start from 1900 -
2014 and we wanted a fast way of entering it.

